# CM7 - dualboot / adb / market / all working



## pixeldotz (Oct 11, 2011)

I see lots of NOT WORKING threads around here and just wanted to comment on what I have working so far.

I followed the instructions inside the ACME zip. Installed novacom for windows7.

CM was up and running in about 5 minutes after downloading everything and rebooting my pc once (novacom required a restart).


tested dualboot back and forth using the VOLUME UP key and that works great.
used android commander to sideload a few apps so ADB is working.
used a gapps.zip in CWM to load market and such and that is working as well.

A few apps tested that I had to :_con:

Great Little War Game - Absolutely no lag and super smooth.
Autodesk Sketchbook Mobile - Same as above. This is super smooth and I'm about to get working on a new rendering using it.

Any apps people want me to test for those that haven't installed CM7 on their tablets yet?

For .01 alpha this build is great! it's running everything i need it to run so far.

As always: great work dalingrin and everyone involved with CM7.


----------



## Tekz08 (Oct 7, 2011)

Just want to echo this - I've also installed without any troubles and added the GApps zip from CM's website. So far no issues.

The only issue I AM having is that when I boot my music process FC's. This is probably due to the fact that I have the ICS music apk installed on top of the original and need to remove it.


----------



## rvpartsguy (Jun 10, 2011)

I also had zero problems with the install,.. cwm,moboot and cm 7.1


----------



## Storm (Oct 13, 2011)

I would love to see how well ezPDF, Manga Watcher, ComicRack, or even Evernote preforms :android-smile:

Thanks!


----------



## vilator (Sep 6, 2011)

have you tried flash player 11 with any of the browsers? It seemed laggy and slow to me when I tried playing anything above 360p.


----------



## icy56 (Oct 3, 2011)

I got mine installed but I'm having one issue that I see you guys have be successful atand that is how to install cwm I downloaded it and put it on my touchpad with the cm7zip but when I try to boot in to it to install gapps it wont boot..and when I go to rommanager it says it is not installed and needs to be..so I click on install it gives a list of devices but the TP is not in there.. u guys haveany idea how to fix this


----------



## twisted (Oct 13, 2011)

how do i boot to cwm im kinda new to this i have it all installed just trying to get google apps on

sounds like me and the guy that posted before mine have the same issue


----------



## aTTila (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi pixeldotz,

Could you please test RealVNC VNC viewer, ConnectBot and ES File Manager? These are probably the most important android apps to me.

Thanks


----------



## lolento (Oct 13, 2011)

ES file manager work but cannot mount /system as write-able

RealVNC works (this alone kills WebOS for me)

Anybody find any video chat app working? I cannot get Skype to work in video mode....


----------

